# just some pictures...



## Baskar (Sep 30, 2007)

Let me express that I'm not too fond of sharing my picture. A lot of people don't believe me when I say I'm 30 and yet, I don't look my age. I have a hormone disorder called Hypogonadotrophic Hypogonadism, aka Kallmann's Syndrome..and for the record, I've chosen NOT to get treated for it. That being said, here's a link to some pics of when I had a digital camera handy - 2 years ago. http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Baskar/fowl/

I would post the pics here, but being on dial up, it'd take an awful long time to load em up on my end. 

The first picture is me holding my cat, Spunks. A royal goofball and a half. Beware of the mad half hour rush (that's what it's called ya know)...Just wish it'd last 30 mins instead of all day...and for the record, that was before I got my dentures.

Pic #2 is Billy and Bobby...Yeah, I know I spelled their names wrong, but I was hoping that "Billie" was a female. I learned differently. Billy and Bobby didn't get along, but they got along worse with the others we hatched and hated being apart... Weirdo's. Bobby died first at the age of a year and a half and Billy died recently at the age of two. I loooove button quail.

Pic 3 were birds I eventually sold for $23 bucks. Talk about a happy male.  ...Pic 4 - obviously Bobby didn't turn out to be a female either. 

Let me express that for button quail, it's very easy to please em. Have a nice sized stirlite container of about 3-4 feet long and 2 feet high and they'll be more than happy. Give em empty rolls of toilet paper (the paper part) and they'll play in em or sleep in em. Button quail also are natural born fliers. Gotta be extra careful when it's time to clean out their pens, lemme tell ya. -- unless you live in an all year warm climate it's best to keep them indoors at all times. They cannot survive winters. They originated from China as well. You know the phrase - "Cute as a button"? That came from button quail.  -- Also, they mate for life. Have a male and female together OR 1 male and 2 females - no more unless you're keeping em outside and or for show. But...as we all know, we all have our own preferences for how we want to keep birds apart or whatnot. I prefer 2 or 3 per pen/stirlite container. My sister's old bedroom was converted into a button quail room 

In the second row, you get a general idea of how small they are when they hatch. Very fragile, yes indeedie! After they hatch from the incubator, we let them rest a bit before moving them to a secured area. There, we had to teach them how to eat and drink. Best way - "SHOW" them the water and the food, take your pinkie finger, dip it in the water, then the food and you have yourself a bird that knows how to eat and drink. just make sure that for the first few days, their water holder has enough water just to "cover" the bottom of it. You also have to make sure they don't peck their feet. They have a tendency to uhh..how should I put it... pick their toes clean if you get my drift.

3rd row are some picks of Mai and Gwendolyn (we all thought Mai was a male for a while...hey - they were my first geese, had to learn the basics)...Mai is a bit aggressive and Gwendolyn is just a sweetie. Won't even harm a fly - Mai however..

The last pic on the 3rd row and first pic on the 4th is my youngest sister, Linda - she's 10 years younger than myself. - For the 4th row you also see a Wyandotte hen, a pool for that first summer because the creek was dry (boy did they beat up that thing), and a domesticated mallard known to yours truly as Dodger.

5th row, is a picture of a young Buff Orpington hen, some young Wyandottes and Seabrights, and me holding da youngin's. 

The last row includes the first batch of ducklings and goslings, (Awww) a fenced area (no more fence, blasted *****), and the first batch of chicks. 


If you want to see more recent pics of myself they can be found here: http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Baskar/myself/
The first pic is me with my dentures in, definitely better without em eh? The last 3 were taken 6 years ago. That cat in the pic was Charlie.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Those little button quails are adorable. So tiny!!! I don't guess I've ever seen one. Was there a picture of a grown one? I might have missed it.


----------



## Baskar (Sep 30, 2007)

Yup:
1st row - pic 3 and 4

In pic 4 Billy and Bobby were testing each other and getting to know each other. Tried seperating em, talking to them, anything..they just loveeeed to pick on each other. Threw fits when seperated - lemme tell you - when they chirp they are LOUD. They sound sort of like guinea pigs, but higher pitched and they chirp/sing louder. 

Billy LOVED country music. He used to sing to Two Pinacolada's all the time. As long as I kept the radio on, he was a happy bird.


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

The critters are all cute. And they like you too.  The button quail are tiny. I have been reading alot about them lately seam like nice small pets. I have been thinking of getting some eggs for hatching myself. Baby ducks and the rest of the chicks are cute also. My neighbor says if I can find white call duck eggs to hatch he will put them on his property with pond. I have not yet been able to locate eggs. And lets not forget Spunks. Thanks for shareing your photos.


----------



## Baskar (Sep 30, 2007)

I have some call ducks, but they are NOT for sale. 
You also have to be careful with call ducks - if they are to be with other birds, make sure they have their own private secluded pen outside otherwise.... 
Also, when it comes to a pond - this is for ducklings in general, not just call ducks. You may have to have the big bull frogs removed. THEY WILL EAT THE DUCKLINGS.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GREAT PICTURES, Baskar!

Always a treat to see different "birds!"  

Of course, I certainly don't mind the cats either! I have 3 and have been a cat person all my life...My cats may think that Squeaks, with his ATTITUDE, is just a weird cat from some other galaxy!  

Hugs and Scritches to all!!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Baskar (Sep 30, 2007)

One of the Wyandotte roosters (hand raised and very friendly) is named Mr.Squeaks...However......... when he attacks the ducks, his name for the time becomes Dumb Dumb...he did learn one lesson - leave the pekin alone. You go near the pekin or one of his girls and he'll really put a hurtin on ya. (the one and only Pekin's name is Donald - he get's along with everyone except for Squeaks, for obvious reasons)


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great photos, Baskar! Thank you for sharing them with us. I enjoyed them all but am really quite taken with the geese .. just lovely!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Baskar said:


> *One of the Wyandotte roosters (hand raised and very friendly) is named Mr.Squeaks*...However......... when he attacks the ducks, his name for the time becomes Dumb Dumb...he did learn one lesson - leave the pekin alone. You go near the pekin or one of his girls and he'll really put a hurtin on ya. (the one and only Pekin's name is Donald - he get's along with everyone except for Squeaks, for obvious reasons)


LOL...well, THANK goodness your ROOSTER is named Mr. Squeaks! Could sure cause some confusion if another pigeon!  

Didn't know roosters squeaked!  

When I found Squeaks and had him examined by Dennis, a man who had racing homing pigeons (like Squeaks), he said I had a "squeaker." I had NO idea what a "squeaker" was but the name, MR. Squeaks, just popped into my head. I also had no idea if I had a male pij either, but there was just something about Squeaks that shouted "MALE!" Dennis also thought I had a male...

Squeaks has since become the pij with ATTITUDE and insists he is *MR.* Squeaks, thank you very much!  

Well, ruling 3 cats and me with an iron beak, does take a pij with ATTITUDE!  

Shi


----------



## Baskar (Sep 30, 2007)

I have 5 cats..would like more, but.
All are primarily outside cats except 1...My cat. However, during the summer he LOVES sleeping in the sun. Every other times (ESPECIALLY WINTER), Spunks prefers the comfort of...the tub


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Love your pictures!! I had button quail for several years. We had one (Tom Turkey, as he looked just like a male turkey when he strutted around) who would jump straight up in the cage so we had to pad it lol. They had a long run we made, two feet tall and ten feet long, wooden all around with wire in the front, as they seemed so easily spooked. We even had a dove who was in love with the tiny female button, and would sit outside the cage and coo and coo to her.  They made the cutest sounds, I really enjoyed them and would like to have more someday. Coturnix quail are also quite fun, and not so fragile. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

I thought u had some pigeons lol, awsome ducks still figuring what animals what i need for when im older lol


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Thank you for posting the pics. They are all lovely and fun to see. The quail are adorable. I'd heard the term, but never seen the birds before now.

Margaret


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Baskar,
I laughed more over your descriptions of your birds actions. It's obvious you love your critters.
Daryl


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I *love* it when people post their albums, thanks for sharing yours! I love looking at people's pictures (maybe I'm just nosey...) Those (button?) quail hatchlings are about the cutest things I've ever seen! So dinky!! Love the ducks and geese too, your geese are very majestic looking


----------



## Baskar (Sep 30, 2007)

I need to get some recent pics of my geese, just need to find a cam to do it. Grr

Roman Tufted Buff Geese tend to be more friendly, docile. they also seem to be more curious about things.......except for the road - thank goodness.


okay, I'm more awake now (ended up falling asleep on the roof - can you say sore back?). Yeah, they are tiny. When the first batch hatched, they didn't make a sound for the first day and a half. Then the noise began. Whooooboy, can those baby bq's yap!


Maryjane, I have found that it's quite useful to get some sort of screened top. (a screen like a screen door) This way they can flap around, jump, or whatever they like to do without bumping their noggin's. "HAD" one bird that liked to jump around too much and kept getting a busted head. Poor thing. By the time I was able to get a better top/lid for the bird, he was too loopy to care. Until the moment he died, he was crazy, daft. Kept walking around like he was drunk or something. 

I'm not familiar with Coturnix quail, care to talk about them?


----------

